# I've signed up for a triathlon



## Stephenite (17 Dec 2013)

Yesterday, i registered for a short distance/sprint triathlon. 9. august next year in Oslo.

I am, probably, no... definitely, in the worst shape of my life. So, there's going to be a good deal of pain, a great deal of training, and, possibly, some tears between now and then.

Ten PT sessions are bought and paid for, at the local gym to start me off. I've had a couple of free sessions already, and i came home feeling really beat up after them. I decided to go with the PT in the beginning because i know he's going to push me. It's difficult to find the time to train and/or go out on the bike with a job and a small child but, after the new year, i intend to put in an effort. It'll be a case of re-organising/re-prioritising. Hope my old joints hold up.

I know that a sprint triathlon isn't a big deal for some of the people here. At the moment, i couldn't swim the 750m. If the training goes well i'll see about upgrading to the normal/olympic distance.

Wish me luck


----------



## Tommy2 (17 Dec 2013)

Good luck! Just enjoy it and don't worry about what anyone else is thinking/doing, whether you enter a super sprint/sprint/Olympic or even ironman everyone has to start somewhere, you never know where this will lead to!!!

Distance is not everything, some people specialise in shorter races, the Brownlees aren't doing Long distance yet, Mo Farah has only just moved up to marathon distance.

I did a super sprint as my first and my next is and Olympic distance which I might stick at for now and may or may not do longer distances in the future, I will probably do some sprints too.


----------



## RussellZero (17 Dec 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Yesterday, i registered for a short distance/sprint triathlon. 9. august next year in Oslo.
> 
> I am, probably, no... definitely, in the worst shape of my life. So, there's going to be a good deal of pain, a great deal of training, and, possibly, some tears between now and then.
> 
> ...



I did a similar thing, but signed up for a September sprint at Christmas time (spirit had a lot to do with it). I was 39 at the time, waited for some reason until my birthday in April, hit 40 and 18.5 stones (I'm 6 ft 4) started training the following Monday and lost 5 stone before the tri. Loved the event, loved the training, wish I'd have started 10 years earlier. Managed to keep they weight off, largely by enjoying the cycling so much I get grumpy if I don't get 3 rides in per week. Also re educated myself about food and dietary content. 43 now and fitter than I've ever been, without being freaky about it (keep up squash, cycling, badminton, bit of running, bit of swimming, but don't stick to strict diets). Its great because I know I can loose weight if I need to, just by watching what I eat (myfitnesspal.com) and putting in a bit more exercise effort.

So good luck to you, hope you find what you enjoy and enjoy what you discover while training, have fun and hope it sticks! I think I enjoy the training more than the events, but without the events to look forward to, the training sometimes doesn't get the priority it should!


----------



## cyberknight (17 Dec 2013)

Good luck !
I did the same distance many years ago and before i signed up i could only swim maybe 2 lengths of the pool at a time , i concentrated on getting the distance on the pool up and doing cycle /run sessions to get used to how my body would cope with that .
The swim was dire tbh but i managed it then started pulling back time on the ride then clung on with the run as i have always created a furrow rather than floated over the ground .


----------



## amasidlover (17 Dec 2013)

Good Luck!

If you've got a PT working with you anyway, it might be worth getting them to give you an introduction to free weights; dead-lifts, squats, step-ups (all with barbell) and a few others are good for both leg and core strength - there's quite a bit of debate as to whether it improves performance, but less debate about whether it reduces likelihood of injury during training (which it does).


----------



## oldroadman (17 Dec 2013)

amasidlover said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> If you've got a PT working with you anyway, it might be worth getting them to give you an introduction to free weights; dead-lifts, squats, step-ups (all with barbell) and a few others are good for both leg and core strength - there's quite a bit of debate as to whether it improves performance, but less debate about whether it reduces likelihood of injury during training (which it does).


 Just be careful that too much weight work produces muscle bulk which is useless in an endurance event, power/weight ratio is key. Lighter weight plus good output = results. Light weights and reps, not big heavy stuff unless you are a track sprinter. 2000 watts for 12 seconds is not the objective!!


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2013)

Rather than a PT, why not consider a tri coach?

When I did my two this year 5-6 sessions with a tri coach did wonders.


----------



## Justiffa (18 Dec 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Yesterday, i registered for a short distance/sprint triathlon. 9. august next year in Oslo.
> 
> I am, probably, no... definitely, in the worst shape of my life. So, there's going to be a good deal of pain, a great deal of training, and, possibly, some tears between now and then.
> 
> Wish me luck



All the best with ur tri, signing up already puts u way ahead of others so congratulations for that 

I did my 1st duathlon event in october (sprint distance) and found it very very interesting. i wish i could get rid of this fear of open water so that i can also try a triathlon but i wont be able to do that anytime soon lol so i registered for my 1st tri relay coming up this sunday (me doing the cycling leg) just to be part of the 'excitement' 

Do share with us ur progress ok


----------



## Tommy2 (18 Dec 2013)

Justiffa said:


> All the best with ur tri, signing up already puts u way ahead of others so congratulations for that
> 
> I did my 1st duathlon event in october (sprint distance) and found it very very interesting. i wish i could get rid of this fear of open water so that i can also try a triathlon but i wont be able to do that anytime soon lol so i registered for my 1st tri relay coming up this sunday (me doing the cycling leg) just to be part of the 'excitement'
> 
> Do share with us ur progress ok


Not all triathlons are open water, there are many pool based ones throughout the year, and lake swimming is different to sea swimming which can be quite daunting at first. join a local tri club that has access to open water sessions and ease in slowly, even If you just go to the session and stand in the shallow water and work your way further in over a few sessions.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2013)

The money spent on a personal trainer, would have been better invested in a coach or a even a triathlon club membership.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

You need to ride your bike, run a bit and swim a bit. No point in a PT.

PS you've already got one big advantage. As a cyclist you can ride a bike properly. Triathletes are shocking - they are like fit wobbly bobs !

Us cyclists can tell them a mile off when they are out 'riding' !


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> You need to ride your bike, run a bit and swim a bit. No point in a PT.
> 
> PS you've already got one big advantage. As a cyclist you can ride a bike properly. Triathletes are shocking - they are like fit wobbly bobs !
> 
> Us cyclists can tell them a mile off when they are out 'riding' !



Most triathletes are no worse than me as to bike handling to be fair. But then again I am crap at it since I spend so much time on the turbo!

I am pretty sure I overtook a triathlete chaingang the other week (can't imagine many road cyclists out riding in a chaingang, on tt/tri bikes, in December) while racing the district Xmas 10 mile TT, that was a good morale booster, passing a train of people sharing the load, on TT bikes like they were standing still as I was caining it down the A50 at near 30mph.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Most triathletes are no worse than me as to bike handling to be fair. But then again I am crap at it since I spend so much time on the turbo!


 
 You need to play out more !


----------



## fimm (23 Dec 2013)

Well done! I hope you enjoy the race, and the journey to get there.

If a few sessions with a PT are what it takes to get you started, why not? I would encourage you to get some swim coaching or join a swim group or a triathlon group (whatever suits you best) as swimming is a rather technical sport and you will progress a lot better if you get some technical input early on.

Triathlon (in the UK at least) also prides itself on being very welcoming to all kinds and standards of athletes, and you get people racing on all kinds of bikes. Those people who you sneer at for not cycling very fast might well come flying past you on the run!


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jan 2014)

Good luck.

1. A PT is fine.
2. Weight training is fine.
3. Being in the worst state of your life is fine...because you're training now 

I did my first and second Tri last year on a bit of a whim:
- You will finish
- You will be amazed at how unfit some entrants are
- You will feel great at the finish line


----------



## Stephenite (13 Aug 2016)

Race day.

Thanks folks for your comments and support. Sorry I didn't respond. I was going through a period of anxiety and depression caused, mostly, by work/job and my approach to it. I'm not very good at talking about that sort of thing so I just brushed things under the carpet and tried to forget about it. The getting fit and setting a goal was my way to get back on top of things again. Well I didn't do that tri I first signed up for. Time constraints, injuries and being in bad shape led to a postponement. And I can't say I'm fully prepared now two years later. I can do the individual distances. It's just a case of putting them together. Easy . A chesty cough and a bit of a cold will ensure room for improvement. On my way to the event.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Aug 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Race day.
> 
> Thanks folks for your comments and support. Sorry I didn't respond. I was going through a period of anxiety and depression caused, mostly, by work/job and my approach to it. I'm not very good at talking about that sort of thing so I just brushed things under the carpet and tried to forget about it. The getting fit and setting a goal was my way to get back on top of things again. Well I didn't do that tri I first signed up for. Time constraints, injuries and being in bad shape led to a postponement. And I can't say I'm fully prepared now two years later. I can do the individual distances. It's just a case of putting them together. Easy . A chesty cough and a bit of a cold will ensure room for improvement. On my way to the event.



Good luck, enjoy it. It's a lot of fun splashing about then finding your bike, then you can settle down


----------



## Stephenite (13 Aug 2016)

That was fun! To think i've been stressing about this for ages, and wasn't going to do it until a few days ago - I wasn't sure i could swim the distance until the other day when i went alone to the lake and made sure no-one was around before wading in.

But i didn't get to enjoy for quite as long as @Tin Pot on his first tri . 5 minutes under two hours for 750m swim, 23km bike and 5km run. The swim was a nervous warm-up, I enjoyed the bike, and after i'd shaken off the bike legs the run was good too.

A couple of things let me down. I buggered up the recording on my garmin and, twice, the chain came off my bike. And much too much time in transition. All my fault and put-rightable.

Definitely up for more of this . I'd like to do more sprints because they're great fun, and i want to train up for an olympic/standard.

The photo:
- On the home stretch about 600m to the line. My 5 year-old giving the 'pappa power' salute. I actually thought I was running here though it doesn't look like it. :-)


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Aug 2016)

Brilliant, well done!

I hope the family enjoyed it too - my kids get something out of it.

Soon you'll have hundred of shuffle photos!

And know you've taken the "mystery" out of it you can start to train harder and push harder in the races. My first sprint in 2013 was 2hr07, late spring this year 1hr17.

What's your winter training plan, what's your new bike going to be, are you consuming the right nutrient balance, will the next event be sprint or Olympic..?


----------



## fimm (15 Aug 2016)

Well done!! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Stephenite (19 Aug 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> will the next event be sprint or Olympic..?


It'll be a sprint! And next week. Managed to get a startnumber for Soon Tryathlon - not far from here. 500m swim, 20km bike and 5km run. It's a bit shorter than the last one. I'm going to push it a bit more now I know what to expect. Hopefully, I can get to ride and run the course once, maybe twice, before next Saturday. Aiming for 1hr30 or under. Exciting!


----------



## Stephenite (28 Aug 2016)

1:33:00

A bit quicker than the other week. But, i left thinking i want to improve. Lots of fun though. Especially, at the end - a three way dash for the line from 500m out. There was someone on my back for about 2k and, i was also closing on a chap. The lass behind opened up the taps. I could feel her pounding the boardwalk, I started to stretch, i felt her breath on the back of my neck, i held on, the chap (Nils) was woken by our calamitous gallop, he responded but was outmanoeuvered and outgunned. I finished two seconds ahead of Randi, who was a second ahead of Nils. We had a nice chat after the line.

I seem to be quicker, relative to other competitors, towards the end of a sprint than the beginning. Maybe I ought to go longer...?

A lot of fun to be had with sprint distance yet though. I very much enjoy the the bike leg and must get out on the bike more. I'm going to have to join a club i reckon. The swim today was in the sea - and a very brown sea it was. Due to the heavy rain we've had this week. It was a little choppy, and i did get a gobful at one point. Swimming is the area that needs most work. I am, probably, ok almost probably, the worst swimmer that has ever taken to a triathlon. I can cover 100 metres very quickly but, then i'm buggered and have to take breaks frequently. This leads to an intermittent pace that frustrates the others. Again, i'm going to have to join a club, i reckon. Running after cycling is a very hard thing. At least, for the first two or three km. Doing brick sessions will improve the times but, it is always going to be hard.

A very enjoyable day.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Aug 2016)

Stephenite said:


> 1:33:00
> 
> A bit quicker than the other week. But, i left thinking i want to improve. Lots of fun though. Especially, at the end - a three way dash for the line from 500m out. There was someone on my back for about 2k and, i was also closing on a chap. The lass behind opened up the taps. I could feel her pounding the boardwalk, I started to stretch, i felt her breath on the back of my neck, i held on, the chap (Nils) was woken by our calamitous gallop, he responded but was outmanoeuvered and outgunned. I finished two seconds ahead of Randi, who was a second ahead of Nils. We had a nice chat after the line.
> 
> ...



Nice one - what are your splits? 

The vast majority of triathletes are poor swimmers, there's nothing unusual in that.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Aug 2016)

The splits from the first tri:

750m swim - 21:33
T1 - 6:21
24km bike - 55:01
T2 - 2:36
5km run - 30:00

The splits from the second tri:

500m swim - 13:31
T1 - 3:06
20km bike - 45:23
T2 - 1:17
5km run - 29:41

I've left myself room for improvement


----------



## Ian A (6 Sep 2016)

Too late for good luck so have a well done instead !


----------



## steve292 (6 Sep 2016)

Well done!!!
I bought the swimsmooth book- https://www.amazon.co.uk/Swim-Smoot...F8&qid=1473190659&sr=1-1&keywords=swim+smooth
Its fantastic for understanding the mechanics of swimming and how to improve, I have use it a lot as reference.


----------



## Stephenite (6 Sep 2016)

steve292 said:


> Well done!!!
> I bought the swimsmooth book- https://www.amazon.co.uk/Swim-Smoot...F8&qid=1473190659&sr=1-1&keywords=swim+smooth
> Its fantastic for understanding the mechanics of swimming and how to improve, I have use it a lot as reference.


Thanks for the tip.

I'm going to start swimming training the middle of October. I can't really afford a one-to-one trainer, so that book and utube videos will be very useful. Back at the start of the year I was swimming regularly but struggled, esp. with head under water and breathing rhythm. There's a bunch of guys that go to the local pool to train. They said I could join them but a mix of shyness, and the fact they are so much better than me and I didn't want to be a 'damp squib' put me off. I ought to try and hook up with them really. At the moment I've just started a six week 10k run plan. I'd like to run 10k under an hour and as close to 50 min as I can. Then I could beat my physio in the Nøklevann Rundt next month!


----------

